# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  النقل المباشر المريخ (-) Vs النيل شندي (-)دوري سوداني الممتاز الإثنين 1 أغسطس 2016

## عاطف الشيخ

*المباراة فضل ليها اقل من ساعه معقوله البوست ما ينفتح شيه والله تتهربوا خلوا عندكم ثقه فى فريقكم

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*منتصرين ان شاء الله










*

----------


## مريخي اون لاين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بطاقة مباراة المريخ والنيل شندي :
الأسبوع: 23
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 ملعب شندي
 30°C
مباراة إياب
0:1 نتيجة مباراة الذهاب
البث المباشر للمباراة الأن:
مشاهدة كمبيوتر >>http://goo.gl/dUsVs6
مشاهدة جوال >>http://goo.gl/dUsVs6

دعوااااااااااااتكم للزعيم

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخي اون لاين

*
*

----------


## استرلينى

*يارب نصرك اليوم لمريخ السودان باذن الله ونصرك بعد غدا لاهلى شندى على بنى زرقان باذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تم دمج البوستين للتكرار
يا رب يا معين تنصرنا نصراً مبين
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا جماعة احذفوا الاثنين ابقوا علي واحد بوست ما في داعي للدمج
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*منتصرين باذن الله
اللهم انصر المريخ وثبت اقدام لاعبيه
وثبت الركب قادر يارب !!!!
*

----------


## mub25

*وين الكورة يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*فعلا ياجماعة الرابط الرسلتوهو شغال فيهو برنامج هي مافي استديو تحليلي

ولا المباراة بتنقل طوالي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بلد هاملة جد ووجيع مافي والقلوب ماتت
ياخي نحن وين اصلو ..اي حاجة عندنا زي الزفت ومشوهة
..
النيلين تردح في برنامج ما عارفو بيتكلم عن شنو 
قناة فاشلة بامتياز ومن يديرها فاقد تربوي واخلاقي
..
الي متي هذا العذاب 
اللهم لطفك يا رب
...
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*معقوله التلفزه مافى والازاعه زى السجم المذيع التقول راسوا فى جردل

*

----------


## الحريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*السلام عليكم
اجدعونا برابط الاذاعة
*

----------


## استرلينى

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الرياضيه 104
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*وين رابط الاذاعة
والتشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ياخي ناس النيلين كرهونا
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ركله جزاء للمريخ

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*هسه نحن نقبل وين . . . لا سمع لا شوف . . . معقولة
قناة و لا حتى اعتذار
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ضربه جزاء لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون اوكرا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
اوكرا
*

----------


## الحريف

*قوووون اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بلد فاشلة تقبع في قاع الفشل
اي خمسة يمكنهم ان يقرروا ليؤزموا امة بحالها
..
عادي يقوم رئيس نادي او سكرتير وبمزاجه
يمنع النقل
وعاااادي جدا حكم يبيع ذمته يخرب جهد سنين
وعااادي تلقي  مطعم فاتح في كوشة
وعسكري رئيس مستشفي
ومهندس يبيع في موية 
وطبيب شغال سلاق بيض
..
بلد مأزومة من اعلاها لادناها 
ورئيسها شغال كتمة في كتمة
وبرلمانها نايم ومؤهلها حايم
...
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الازاعه الرياضيه 104

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*أوكرا مزعج لدفاع النيل
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

بلد فاشلة تقبع في قاع الفشل
اي خمسة يمكنهم ان يقرروا ليؤزموا امة بحالها
..
عادي يقوم رئيس نادي او سكرتير وبمزاجه
يمنع النقل
وعاااادي جدا حكم يبيع ذمته يخرب جهد سنين
وعااادي تلقي  مطعم فاتح في كوشة
وعسكري رئيس مستشفي
ومهندس يبيع في موية 
وطبيب شغال سلاق بيض
..
بلد مأزومة من اعلاها لاسفلها 
...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه روق المنقه
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الكهرباء قطعت
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 16 والكهرباء انقطعت معقوله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الاول للمريخ اتى من ركلة جزاء

في الدقيقة 13  نفذها اوكرا بعد ان ارتكبت مخالفة مع رمضان عجب داخل المنطقة

*

----------


## الطيب حسين صالح محمد

*قطعت وين في الاستاد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انقطاع التيار الكهربائي باستاد شندي تماما

وظلام دامس يغطي الملعب والمناطق المجاورة

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا معتمد شندى الحاصل شنو

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يعنى هل النيل نفذ تهديدو ورفض نقل المباراه ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ :


ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰمحجوب في حراسة المرمى
في الدفاع : - صابر ﻋﻄﺮﻭﻥ - ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ - ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ - ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ 
في الوسط :  ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ - ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ - ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ - ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ - 
في الهجوم : ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ - ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ

*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*كتمت!!!
*

----------


## الطيب حسين صالح محمد

*يا جماعه مدونا بالاخبار اول باول
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الان عوده التيار الكهربائى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة التيار الكهربائي للملعب

المباراة تنطلق من جديد بعد توقف 9 دقائق

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 26 وتواصل اللعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني يبدا بنفس تشكيلته التي ارادها قبل وصول ضفر لشندي

وليد بدر الدين وصابر عطرون قلبي دفاع
بخيت خميس وابراهومة اطراف

شجاعة كبيرة من برهان ومحسن
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*المعز ابعد الكوره للركنيه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قذيفة من عمر الخليلة يبعدها المعز ببراعة للركنية

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 30 النتيجه 1/0للمريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسديدة من رمضان عجب تمر الى خارج الملعب فرصة مريخية تضيع

*

----------


## mub25

*ليه ما يشرك ضفر افضل من وليد بدرالدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
في تصرف غريب: اتحاد شندي يمنع قناة النيلين من دخول الإستاد لتلفزة مباراة المريخ والنيل

في  تصرف غريب من الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بشندي الذي منع الإعلاميين من  دخول إستاد شندي مساء اليوم لتغطية مباراة المريخ والنيل الجارية الآن ضمن  الجولة 22 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ومنع اتحاد شندي منسوبي قناة النيلين  من دخول الإستاد لتغطية المباراة ونقلها على الهواء مباشرة من دون أن يكون  هناك عذر مقبول من اتحاد شندي بعد أن منع الإعلاميين وقناة النيلين من دخول  الإستاد لتغطية المباراة.. يذكر أن المريخ يتقدم حتى الآن على النيل بهدف  سجله النيجيري اوكرا من ركلة جزاء.

*

----------


## azzreem

*ي رابط للرياضيه 104
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بهدف سجله النيجيري اوكرا من ركلة جزاء.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الغانى اوكرا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف ساعة لزمن المباراة الان بدون فترة قطع التيار

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*عايزين التانى يا شباب لتثبيت الركب !!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انقطاع التيار خفض كثيرا من رتم المباراة واصبحت بطيئة جدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان الدقيقة 45 والنتيجة تقدم المريخ بهدف اوكرا من ركلة الجزاء التي ارتكبت مع رمضان عجب

مع العلم ان هناك 9 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع لانقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن الملعب
*

----------


## الحريف

*ياخي  المذيع دا جايبنو من وين ؟
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*المذيع مرض والاذاعه امرض منو ربنا انصرنا ونخلص من هذه المباره الهم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة صفراء لمحمد الرشيد من المريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسبق ان نال عمر بخيت بطاقة صفراء في هذا الشوط

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حاجه تغيظ يا محمد الرشيد
*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بطاقة صفراء لمحمد الرشيد من المريخ 




اكيد ح يقيف المباراة الجاية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*بطاقة صفراء للمعز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخالفة على المعز محجوب وبطاقة صفراء على المعز محجوب وسط اتحتجاج كبير من لاعبي المريخ وجمهوره

وخطا على مشارف منطقة الجزاء

*

----------


## استرلينى

*انا مشغل الرادى وماقادر اسمع حاجه من المذيع ده متابع عبر الموقع
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الحكم ده منو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف اوكرا
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*3 كروت صفراء للاعبي المريخ في الشوط الاول
عمر بخيت ومحمد  الرشيد والمعز محجوب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حال استاد شندي لحظة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*استبدلوا الماخدين كروت ما يقوم الحكم يطردهم ونلعب ناقصين !!
*

----------


## استرلينى

*مافى لاعب من النيل اخد كرت ولا كلهم لاعبين المريخ
*

----------


## استرلينى

*دفاع المريخ شكلو بيعتمد على الاوفسايد الله يستر
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الان اذاعه امدرمان بدات تنقل الشوط الثانى اوضح من الاذاعه الرياضيه
*

----------


## استرلينى

*تبديل للمريخ خروج محمد الرشيد ودخول الكارثه مصعب عمر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انطلاق الشوط الثاني للمباراة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف غير محتسب لعنكبة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم ينغض هدف لعنكبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العارضة تمنع رمضان عجب من اضافة الهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*العارضة تنقذ النيل من هدف عجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وليد بدر الدين يسقط على ارض الملعب والان يتعالج داخل الملعب

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مخالفه للمريخ مع اداء جيد

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 10 والنتيجه 1 للمريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*10 دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## الحريف

*طرد محسن سيد للاحتجاج
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*فرصة ضائعة من عجب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عكسية خطيرة من مصعب عمر يقتنصها الحارس قبل رمضان عجب

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم ينذر عمر الخليلة علي كنبة البدلاء
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ربنا انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 131 (40 من الأعضاء و 91 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,ABU AHMED,Abu Reem,أبو النجوم,محمد سلماوي,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عثمان شمو,aladin73,alenani,ali sirag,مرهف+,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابي فقط,badri,الأبيض ضميرك,الجراح,الحريف,الصادق هبانى,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابوسامى,ابوعبودى الصغير,استرلينى,Consultant,بله بلال,بشارة,بكرى النورمحمدخير,حسن بدري,Mohamed Eisa+,MOHAMMED_MS128,mohanur,ساكواها,riyad saad,Sudani in USA,علي سنجة,عاطف الشيخ+,عبداللطيف,عجب ميدوب,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انفراد كامل من رمضان يضيعها بغرابة

*

----------


## الحريف

*فرصة ضائعة من عجب من خطأ دفاعي للنيل
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*20 دقيق لحد الان من الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## استرلينى

*20 دقيقه لحد الان من الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*ابراهومه اليوم جيد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخالفة على راس خط 18 على عنكبة 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مخالفه للمريخ خارج 18

*

----------


## الحريف

*مخالفة مع عنكبة علي رأس خط 18
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم قام بابعاد محسن سيد بسبب الاحتجاج
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مصعب عمر

*

----------


## الحريف

*قووووون مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مصعب عمر يحرز الهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## استرلينى

*مصعب عمر هدف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصعب عمر والهدف الثاني للمريخ من مخالفة مباشرة
في الدقيقة 27

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله 
*

----------


## الحريف

*من ضربة ثابتة علي رأس خط 18
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*هدف تقليص الفارق للنيل
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*هدف للنيل 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف للنيل من محمد احمد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كده الركب تمام !!!
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله

*

----------


## الحريف

*معقولة المريخ ما بقدر يحافظ علي هدف التأمين لأكثر من دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محمد احمد يقلص الفارق ويسجل هدف للنيل بعد خروج المعز من مرماه 

لم ينجح المريخ في ابدها هدف اول للنيل في الدقيقة 29

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اخطأ المعز محجوب في ابعاد الكرة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبزة المعز دايما تجيب بلاوي

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ده برضو اسمو كلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*المعز ماشى وين ياخى

*

----------


## الحريف

*خروج خاطئ المعز كلف المريخ هدف تقليص الفارق
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*مين الشاف المعز اخطاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*31 دقيقة
النتيجة اتنين للمريخ مقابل هدف للنيل

*

----------


## الحريف

*كوفي بديلا لاوكرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوفي بديلاً لأوكرا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثاني للمريخ

دخول كوفي وخروج اوكرا

*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

مين الشاف المعز اخطاء



حسب إذاعة 104FM
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*اسمع الاذاعه السودانيه واضحه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

مين الشاف المعز اخطاء



وصف المذيع للهدف وتاكيد المحلل الذي بجانبه يؤكد خطا المعز
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ربنا انصر المريخ يارب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مصعب عمر والهدف الثالث
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مصعب عمر

*

----------


## الحريف

*قووووون مصعب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*هدف ثالث مصعب 
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*كف مصعب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوووووووووووووون مصعب

*

----------


## استرلينى

*والله ياكسلاوى شكلك ماعاجبك المعز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوووووووووووووون ثالثا للمريخ عن طريق مصعب عمر

في الدقيقة 35

*

----------


## استرلينى

*المباره مباره مصعب عمر اليوم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حبيبى يا مصعب 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المعز ينقذ مرماه من هدف مؤكد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعز يكفر عن خطاه ويبعد كرة خطرة من تباع للنيل

*

----------


## الحريف

*مصعب يحرز الثالث بضربة رأسية من عكسية ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو جابر بديل لعنكبة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثالث للمريخ
دخول عبده جابر وخروج عنكبة

*

----------


## الحريف

*عبدو جابر بديلا لعنكبة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*المعز تالق فى مباريات عديده وجمال سالم ايضا المهم حراسه المريخ  تكون بخير
*

----------


## الحريف

*حسب الوصف التحليلي ابراهومة يستحق نجومية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تالق كبير جدا لابراهومة في الظهير الايمن ويستحق نجومية المباراة عهلى حسب راي محلل الرياضية

*

----------


## الحريف

*د 39الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الرابع للمريخ رمضان عجب

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون رمضان

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان عجب والرابع
*

----------


## الحريف

*قوووون عجب
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*رمضان عجب قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الرابع للمريخ اتى من تمريرة رائعة من عبده جابر لرمضان عجب سددها في المرمى 
في الدقيقة 41 

*

----------


## الحريف

*دخول مصعب اعاد سيطرة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يثبت مقولة المريخ بمن حضر

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*دا الكلام الصاااااااااااح

*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*يا شباب الف خشمكم فيه اللبن ان شاءالله ...
طمنونا على اداء الدفاع حسب التحليل فى الاذاعة بالاخص وليد بدرالدين فى عمق الدفاع لانو صراحة فى الطرف ما بونس معانا ...
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*محمد أحمد لاعب النيل يفوز بنجومية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا هو ده المريخ !!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف ثاني للنيل من عبد المنعم يوسف في الدقيقة 43 بعد خروج خاطئ للمعز

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف ثاني للنيل
*

----------


## الحريف

*هدف ثاني وخروج خاطئ المرة الثانية للمعز
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*هدف لنيل شندى ثانى
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*خطأ دفاعى الهدف الثانى للنيل كوره مولعه ناااااااااار

*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*المعز مؤذى وخلاص
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*فريق مغلوب 4 كيف يتم اختيار نجم المباراة من الفريق الخاسر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في سقطة اخرى للجنة نجومية المباراة 
اللجنة تمنح الجائزة لمحمد أحمد لاعب النيل رغم تان فريقه مهزوم بالاربعة
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحريف
					

محمد أحمد لاعب النيل يفوز بنجومية المباراة




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الزمن الرسمي واللعب الان في الوقت الضائع

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 45 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نقدر نقول مبروووووووك وتصبحون على خير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاد مصعب عمر ان يضيف الهدف الثالث له والخامس للمريخ من مخالفة اخرى

*

----------


## الحريف

*الدقائق الأخيرة للقاء
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*4 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع

*

----------


## استرلينى

*المفروض المريخ يقاطع الجائزه تماما واى لاعب من المريخ يتم ترشيحه فى المباريات القادمه يرفض استلام الجائزه لان اللجنه هذه موجه تماما 
*

----------


## الحريف

*نهاية اللقاء 
مبروووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*خمسه مباريات وقف فيها المعز بجساره رغم الاهداف التى ولجت مرماه وهذا درس للحارس اليوغندى حتى لايستكين ويطمئن على جلوسه فى حراسه المريخ لفتره طويله والتنافس ده كلو لمصلحه الزعيم 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اى 3 نقاط خارج الولايات مكسب حى ولو بلا مستوى

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين

*

----------


## استرلينى

*الف مبروك النقاط 
*

----------


## golden

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
استقبال هدف كان وارد في ظل التوليفة الجديدة للخط الخلفي وربما هناك عدم تفاهم ايضا مع الحارس 
الحمد لله الفريق استطاع التسجيل اكثر وعمل فارق يمنحنا النقاط وهي الاهم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*افوز الخامس على التوالي


الى الامام يامريخ السعد

*

----------


## استرلينى

*المهم اى فريق بهدل الجلافيط نحن ندقو دق شديد
*

----------


## golden

*ااخ بس من حكام الزناطير كان هسة الوضع غير
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*الف مبروك الفوز والنقاط
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ماشالله الفوز الخامس ونحن نحى الجهاز الفنى على تدرج المستوى واشراك بعض الوجوه الجديده دون خوف ونتمنى تثبيت مصعب فى هذه الخانه 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## استرلينى

*فريق يشرك التشكيله الثالثه خليها الاولى سبحان الله ويفوز والجلافيط بالتشكيله الرئيسيه يتبهدل سبحان الله فى شندى امام النيل نفسه وعقبال اهلى شندى يفوز على الجلافيط
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروكين الفوز ...

مصعب وابراهومه والنجاح فى الخانات الجديده مكسب كبير
                        	*

----------


## golden

*الثلاثة جولات القادمة بالردكاستل يجب التركيز بشكل اكبر وتصحيح الاخطاء وعلى الادارة مضاعفة الاهتمام بالمصابين
                        	*

----------


## golden

*جمهور المريخ زلزال الملاعب لابد من صحوة عااجلة
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مبروكين الفوز ...

مصعب وابراهومه والنجاح فى الخانات الجديده مكسب كبير



بس يبعدو لينا من الدفاع
*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يهزم النيل برباعية في الممتاز 

جلس مع الهلال في الصدارة
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / حقق المريخ فوزا كاسا على النيل شندي باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد شندي و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس لبطولة الدوري الممتاز احرزها مصعب هدفين و هدف لاوكرا و رمضان عجب
الشوط الاول 
انطلق الشوط و الذذي قامت كفرووتر بتغطية قويا من جانب المريخ حيث كاد مع بدايته ان يضع اللاعب اوكرا فريقه ف المقدمة لكن كرته علت العارضة بقليل 
ركلة جزاء
ارتكب دفاع النيل شندي مخالفة مع اللاعب رمضان عجب من عكسية اللاعب اوكرا نفذها اللاعب اوكرا في الشباك هدفا للمريخ سيطر بعده المريخ على مجريات المباراة 
النيل يتراجع
تراجع النيل في منطقته الدفاعية في الجزء الثاني من الحصة الاول و ذلك من اجل مرماه من اهداف مريخية حتى انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ 
الشوط الثاني 
بدأ سريعا من جانب النيل لكن سرعان ما عاد المريخ و سيطر على منطقة الوسط و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات اخطرها كرة اللاعب اوكرا التي حولها دفاع النيل الى ركلة زاوية
طرد محسن سيد
طرد الحكم المدرب العام للمريخ محسن سيد بسبب احتجاجه على قرارات الحكم
النيل يوقف خطورة المريخ
اوقف النيل خطورة المريخ و ذلك بتطبيق التسلل مع اللاعب رمضان عجب
في الدقيقة 23 قاد النيل هجمة خطيرة حولها دفاع المريخ الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن المريخ الاستفادة منها 

هدف لمصعب
احرز اللاعب مصعب عمر الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 27 من الشوط الثاني
هدف للنيل
في الدقيقة 29 احرز اللاعب محمد احمد الهدف الاول للنيل من كرة ابعدها المعز محجوب قابلها محمد لعبها خلف المرمي 
النيل ينقذ هدفا
انقذ النيل هدفا للمريخ من تسديدة اللاعب ابراهومة حولها الدفاع الى خارج الملعب
هدف ثالث
احرز اللاعب مصعب عمر الهدف الثالث للمريخ في الدقيقة الـــــــــ(35) من عكسية اللاعب ابراهومة من الرواق الايمن حولها مصعب عمر الى داخل الملعب هدفا للمريخ
رد النيل بهجمة خطيرة عبر تباع و الذي اطلق تسديدة قوية حولها المعز الى ركلة زاوية هدف ضائع للنيل 
ابراهومة يتألق في الرواق الايمن
تألق اللاعب ابراهومة في الرواق الايمن و قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوي
هدف لرمضان عجب
احرز اللاعب رمضان الهدف الرابع للمريخ في الدقيقة 41 من الشوط الثاني 
هدف ثاني للنيل
في الدقيقة 43 احرز اللاعب عبد المنعم يوسف الهدف الثاني للنيل 
في الدقيقة 44 اطلق اللاعب مصعب عمر تسديدة قوية تسلمها الحارس على دفعتين
رد النيل بهجمة شرسة في الدقيقة 46 عبر بدر الدين تباع لكن المعز خرج في التوقيت السليم و انقذ هدفا من النيل
لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على النيل شندي باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين لرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــــــــــــــــ(52) نقطة متساويا مع الهلال في صدارة بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد ان كان الازرق منفردا بالصدارة بفارق 9 نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يهزم النيل برباعية في الممتاز 

جلس مع الهلال في الصدارة
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / حقق المريخ فوزا كاسا على النيل شندي باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد شندي و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس لبطولة الدوري الممتاز احرزها مصعب هدفين و هدف لاوكرا و رمضان عجب
الشوط الاول 
انطلق الشوط و الذذي قامت كفرووتر بتغطية قويا من جانب المريخ حيث كاد مع بدايته ان يضع اللاعب اوكرا فريقه ف المقدمة لكن كرته علت العارضة بقليل 
ركلة جزاء
ارتكب دفاع النيل شندي مخالفة مع اللاعب رمضان عجب من عكسية اللاعب اوكرا نفذها اللاعب اوكرا في الشباك هدفا للمريخ سيطر بعده المريخ على مجريات المباراة 
النيل يتراجع
تراجع النيل في منطقته الدفاعية في الجزء الثاني من الحصة الاول و ذلك من اجل مرماه من اهداف مريخية حتى انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ 
الشوط الثاني 
بدأ سريعا من جانب النيل لكن سرعان ما عاد المريخ و سيطر على منطقة الوسط و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات اخطرها كرة اللاعب اوكرا التي حولها دفاع النيل الى ركلة زاوية
طرد محسن سيد
طرد الحكم المدرب العام للمريخ محسن سيد بسبب احتجاجه على قرارات الحكم
النيل يوقف خطورة المريخ
اوقف النيل خطورة المريخ و ذلك بتطبيق التسلل مع اللاعب رمضان عجب
في الدقيقة 23 قاد النيل هجمة خطيرة حولها دفاع المريخ الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن المريخ الاستفادة منها 

هدف لمصعب
احرز اللاعب مصعب عمر الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 27 من الشوط الثاني
هدف للنيل
في الدقيقة 29 احرز اللاعب محمد احمد الهدف الاول للنيل من كرة ابعدها المعز محجوب قابلها محمد لعبها خلف المرمي 
النيل ينقذ هدفا
انقذ النيل هدفا للمريخ من تسديدة اللاعب ابراهومة حولها الدفاع الى خارج الملعب
هدف ثالث
احرز اللاعب مصعب عمر الهدف الثالث للمريخ في الدقيقة الـــــــــ(35) من عكسية اللاعب ابراهومة من الرواق الايمن حولها مصعب عمر الى داخل الملعب هدفا للمريخ
رد النيل بهجمة خطيرة عبر تباع و الذي اطلق تسديدة قوية حولها المعز الى ركلة زاوية هدف ضائع للنيل 
ابراهومة يتألق في الرواق الايمن
تألق اللاعب ابراهومة في الرواق الايمن و قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوي
هدف لرمضان عجب
احرز اللاعب رمضان الهدف الرابع للمريخ في الدقيقة 41 من الشوط الثاني 
هدف ثاني للنيل
في الدقيقة 43 احرز اللاعب عبد المنعم يوسف الهدف الثاني للنيل 
في الدقيقة 44 اطلق اللاعب مصعب عمر تسديدة قوية تسلمها الحارس على دفعتين
رد النيل بهجمة شرسة في الدقيقة 46 عبر بدر الدين تباع لكن المعز خرج في التوقيت السليم و انقذ هدفا من النيل
لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على النيل شندي باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين لرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــــــــــــــــ(52) نقطة متساويا مع الهلال في صدارة بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد ان كان الازرق منفردا بالصدارة بفارق 9 نقاط
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*كم النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

كم النتيجة



4 / 2 للمريخ ياحبيب



*

----------


## صديق بلول

*صباح الخير يا شباب
حقيقة عمدت ألا أتابع  المباراة من أي وسيلة ابداً (نت عبر المنتدى، إذاعة، ولا اتصال بصديق)
جلست في بيتي أتابع قنوات أخرى بتوتر واضح واحاول أن اتغافل، لكني كنت لوحدي في البيت ولا أحد يلاحظ عدم ثبات انفعالاتي ووضوح مظاهر القلق التي تعلو وجهي
لم أعرف النتيجة إلا عبر الخط الإخباري في القناة القومية لتلفزيون السودان.
أغلب المباريات التي اغفل عنها يتألق فيها المريخ... اليوم كنت أخشى من الدفاع، لكن الشباب كفوا ووفوا (عطرون ووليد وإبراهومة)
مبروك 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا صديق خليك على قلقك ده لحين نهاية الدورى
عشان نغلب طوالى وبالاربعات !!!!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا صديق خليك على قلقك ده لحين نهاية الدورى
عشان نغلب طوالى وبالاربعات !!!!



اتاري الكركبة ما عندك براك يا ابو الحسن
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اتاري الكركبة ما عندك براك يا ابو الحسن



اخير انا بتابع المباراه 
صديق بيعرف النتيجه بعد المباراه
قووووووووووووووووووون بتاعتك كافيه لتثبيت الركب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

اخير انا بتابع المباراه 
صديق بيعرف النتيجه بعد المباراه
قووووووووووووووووووون بتاعتك كافيه لتثبيت الركب



ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*حاضر يا الأبيض ضميرك
وأزيدك من الشعر بيت
يوم مباراة رباعية القنقليز برضو كنت بباري في شوارع الرياض لمن اتصل علي زميلي مهندس في الحرس الوطني السعودي يكورك (البتاع مغلوب أررربعة وانا فرحااان والله والتلفون قطع)
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*الحبيب عبد المنعم
الكركبة لو بتجيب الأربعات لينا وأربعات في الجماعة حبابها تب
متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية
*

----------

